# [EVDL] The Best Crimping Tool



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have checked the archives on this subject and found some conflicting 
advice. So, I figure I'd ask all ye experts out there again.

I would like to buy a crimping tool for crimping up to 4/0 cable. As 
I see it there are three categories to choose from:

Hammer type - by far the least expensive, but some say it gives 
variable results because each hammer blow can vary.

Ratcheting type - Better crimps at 5 times the cost.

Hydraulic type - Used mostly by professionals doing hundreds of crimps 
per year.

There's also the homemade types, but I don't really want to mess with 
that. I can easily write these tools off to my business, and my time 
is at a premium.

One thought I had was could I use a hammer type in a hydraulic press 
and get the same quality result. Or do I stand a good chance at 
destroying the crimper in a 20 ton hydraulic press. Or maybe and arbor 
press. I have an one of those kicking around somewhere.

I also read about a hex type crimp being preferred over other style, 
but then I noticed that the high end hydraulic presses do an oval, not 
a hex.

So, any advice?




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

check with an electrical suppy co
they have the bolt cutter type that is quick
and very powerful.
Louis in central BC
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To. 
> I would like to buy a crimping tool for crimping up to 4/0 cable. As 
> I see it there are three categories to choose from:
> 
>.>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Roger,

I have use all types of crimping tools from the a Kline long handle pliers 
type that has just one size fix jaw to a Thomas & Betts ratcheting type with 
eight assortment of dies to the Burndy hydraulic type for in shop bench work 
or portable lineman's hydraulic tool.

The hydraulic type is normally use for large cables up to 2000 mcm crimping 
2 inch diameter sleeves.

I find that most electrical and lineman workers prefer the one size long 
handle type when working with the same size conductor. This crimping tool 
is about like a bolt cutters, that has a fix die in it.

You could also go to a electrical supply house or a dealer that handles the 
Thomas & Betts crimpier and pick up the size die you want. These are split 
wrap around hex type. You can than modified the jaw of a hammer type or 
bolt cutter to hold them.

You will have the same performance as the T&B crimpier. You can also use the 
hammer on the hydraulic press. It's is best to have a PSI gage to monitor 
the pressure. After you did a test crimp at a certain pressure, then all 
the crimps should be the same at that that pressure.

Instead of using the hydraulic, we replace that with a air jack that does 
the same job at 100 psi air pressure. Instead of pumping the pressure up by 
hand, you adjust a pressure regulator for a set amount of pressure and the 
way you go.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, March 22, 2009 4:41 PM
Subject: [EVDL] The Best Crimping Tool


> I have checked the archives on this subject and found some conflicting
> advice. So, I figure I'd ask all ye experts out there again.
>
> I would like to buy a crimping tool for crimping up to 4/0 cable. As
> I see it there are three categories to choose from:
>
> Hammer type - by far the least expensive, but some say it gives
> variable results because each hammer blow can vary.
>
> Ratcheting type - Better crimps at 5 times the cost.
>
> Hydraulic type - Used mostly by professionals doing hundreds of crimps
> per year.
>
> There's also the homemade types, but I don't really want to mess with
> that. I can easily write these tools off to my business, and my time
> is at a premium.
>
> One thought I had was could I use a hammer type in a hydraulic press
> and get the same quality result. Or do I stand a good chance at
> destroying the crimper in a 20 ton hydraulic press. Or maybe and arbor
> press. I have an one of those kicking around somewhere.
>
> I also read about a hex type crimp being preferred over other style,
> but then I noticed that the high end hydraulic presses do an oval, not
> a hex.
>
> So, any advice?
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland,

Thanks for the info. Which one do you think makes the best connection?

Also, I came across a website that recommended Noalox. I was 
previously under the impression that it was only for aluminum 
connections. What do you use?

Roger

Sent from my iPhone



> "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Roger,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

EV Parts stocks the hex type crimper that is used by the majority of
builders. I used this type of tool of each of the connections on the Silver
Bullet back in '99 and have yet to have any issues with my connections. -Tom



> Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I have checked the archives on this subject and found some conflicting
> > advice. So, I figure I'd ask all ye experts out there again.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger,


I used the manual hammer style crimper and will do so again. Unless I 
go full out building these full time I will stick with the manual 
crimping. The quality of crimp is good but does not look quite as good 
as a professional full circle crimp. I use a heavy metal base for the 
crimp tool and use a good sledge to hammer it tight. Check my site on 
the manual crimp and have a look at the ones cut to show how tight it 
really is. I do not use any thing on my crimp except I would say to 
use the heavy thick shrink tubing with glue to shrink onto the end of 
the cables. There are many ways and each decides. I would say most 
will be more than good for any applications other than building for 
other people. If I ever do one for someone else I will use a 
professional tool. They would expect nothing less. For my own personal 
EV I have no trouble using or recommending using the hammer crimper. 
But, remember to use a very heavy base under the crimp tool and a good 
sledge. Do not use just concrete because you will bust it up doing 
your crimping. I used a good heavy flywheel as a base and it also 
protected the concrete. Yes, it is more work and takes longer but you 
know and you will know when you no longer need to hammer your crimp. 
You can feel it.

Pete : )


http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw/Electric_VW/Movie_How_To%3A.html

http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw/Electric_VW/The_Albums/Pages/Cable_Crimp.html









> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > Roland,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you know the brand?

Sent from my iPhone



> Thos True <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > EV Parts stocks the hex type crimper that is used by the majority of
> > builders. I used this type of tool of each of the connections on the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Roger,

I invested in a Quick Cable Hex crimper. It has several dies built in 
the head, color coded to match the different size lugs.

It has long handles for easy leverage. The hex crimper gets your 
cables crimped evenly all around. I do two crimps per lug.

It does have a die for 4/0 which is marked Grey 25.

Quick Cable makes at least three models that I recall. There is the 
big one, a smaller one and the bench mount version.

This is a shameless plug for QuickCable since they have been a big 
NEDRA supporter and quite a few of our racers use them. And I can 
stand by their tools.

Chip



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Message: 15
> > Date: Sun, 22 Mar 2009 19:41:22 -0400
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Who sells the QuickCable Brand hex crimpers?

Sent from my iPhone



> Chip Gribben <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Roger,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Roger,

The Thomas & Betts ratchet crimpier is the prefer one with the 360 degree 
hex die. It makes a solid form mass with no voids. I use no compounds on 
copper to a bi-metal wire lug such as a Zinc plated copper brass alloy 
terminal lug.

We only use a compound that is call Penetrox A made by Durndy only on 
aluminum to aluminum and aluminum to copper connections. Normally this 
compound is use for bare connections for overhead lines.

I only use a heavy duty zinc plated brass-copper alloy battery connection, 
that does not have a hole at the end of the barrel. This type of wire 
connection with the hole is for a solder type lug.

I use a two crimp terminal that has two sets of guild crimping marks. Crimp 
first at the rear guild marks at the wire end, then at the battery clamp 
end. You will note that the battery end is taper, so if you crimp that end 
first, you may slide the wire out a bit.

Measure the barrel length to about to the end of the taper barrel and cut 
that much insulation off the wire. It will take some force to seat the 
conductor, so the insulation will butt the barrel. I have a bench jig that 
holds the terminal in a vise that has smooth aluminum jaws that hold the 
wire terminal of battery clamp wire terminal.

There is another vise, that has another set of aluminum jaws that at V-shape 
which holds the conductor. Then I can crimp the wire terminal without try to 
force it on when I crimp it. Before I did it that way, It took a ape and a 
man to do the jog. The V shape aluminum jaws are normally use for holding 
Aeroquip aluminum hose fittings that you can gets from Jegs.com or 
AutoWorld.

To seal the wire to barrel connection, use the heavy duty heat shrink that 
has a sealant in it. I normally get these in a 36 inch stick from my 
electrical wholesaler, but I have seen this length at Home Depot or the 9 
inch length at Napa. Napa also has the heavy duty wall wire terminals, 
which comes 5 to a box. Back in 2002, I order a 100 units from them for 
$1.75 each. Today, they may be around $2 something.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, March 22, 2009 5:57 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] The Best Crimping Tool


> Roland,
>
> Thanks for the info. Which one do you think makes the best connection?
>
> Also, I came across a website that recommended Noalox. I was
> previously under the impression that it was only for aluminum
> connections. What do you use?
>
> Roger
>
> Sent from my iPhone
>
>


> "Roland Wiench" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Hello Roger,
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As I recall, the brand is Quick Cable part # was *Item #TL2926.*
There was also a model with shorter handles, but I don't think those can
crimp as large of cable. If cost is an issue, as it is for most of us, I
would recommend doing a purchase in a group or club co-op effort (just a
thought).-Tom



> Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Do you know the brand?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You will find them at www.evparts.com , part #*Item #TL2926.*



> Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Who sells the QuickCable Brand hex crimpers?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I use a long-handled manual crimper made by Ideal - it forces the barrel 
into a "U" shape. i had some concern about the quality of the crimp, but 
haven't had any issues with any of them. I just finished making up a new set 
of cables for the Datsun KingCab, and then used the heavy heat-shrink with 
the meltable sealant - did a very nice job. I'll be posting pictures on my 
website as soon as I can get to it.

The Datsun will be delivered to it's new home in LaGrande, OR by the end of 
this week, if current plans carry.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, March 22, 2009 4:41 PM
Subject: [EVDL] The Best Crimping Tool


>I have checked the archives on this subject and found some conflicting
> advice. So, I figure I'd ask all ye experts out there again.
>
> I would like to buy a crimping tool for crimping up to 4/0 cable. As
> I see it there are three categories to choose from:
>
> Hammer type - by far the least expensive, but some say it gives
> variable results because each hammer blow can vary.
>
> Ratcheting type - Better crimps at 5 times the cost.
>
> Hydraulic type - Used mostly by professionals doing hundreds of crimps
> per year.
>
> There's also the homemade types, but I don't really want to mess with
> that. I can easily write these tools off to my business, and my time
> is at a premium.
>
> One thought I had was could I use a hammer type in a hydraulic press
> and get the same quality result. Or do I stand a good chance at
> destroying the crimper in a 20 ton hydraulic press. Or maybe and arbor
> press. I have an one of those kicking around somewhere.
>
> I also read about a hex type crimp being preferred over other style,
> but then I noticed that the high end hydraulic presses do an oval, not
> a hex.
>
> So, any advice?
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.238 / Virus Database: 270.11.23/2016 - Release Date: 03/21/09 
17:58:00

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.spectrowireandcable.com/products/crimping_tools.php

Myself and another local EAA member have both bought Spectro's "hex crimper sr." and are very happy with them. It's basically a copy of the other crimpers that are sold. I'll admit that if I were doing EV cabling on a weekly basis I'd invest in a more expensive tool, but for even occasional use this is a great tool to have. Ohh, and the best part, it's only $90 and has the different dies for 8ga to 250mcm cable. You do have to call them to order, but you'll get a nice catalog full of all their connectors.

Rick

------------------------------------

I have checked the archives on this subject and found some conflicting 
advice. So, I figure I'd ask all ye experts out there again.

I would like to buy a crimping tool for crimping up to 4/0 cable. As 
I see it there are three categories to choose from:

Hammer type - by far the least expensive, but some say it gives 
variable results because each hammer blow can vary.

Ratcheting type - Better crimps at 5 times the cost.

Hydraulic type - Used mostly by professionals doing hundreds of crimps 
per year.

There's also the homemade types, but I don't really want to mess with 
that. I can easily write these tools off to my business, and my time 
is at a premium.

One thought I had was could I use a hammer type in a hydraulic press 
and get the same quality result. Or do I stand a good chance at 
destroying the crimper in a 20 ton hydraulic press. Or maybe and arbor 
press. I have an one of those kicking around somewhere.

I also read about a hex type crimp being preferred over other style, 
but then I noticed that the high end hydraulic presses do an oval, not 
a hex.

So, any advice?





_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mike Brown wrote:
> 
> > At 04:41 PM 3/22/2009, you wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I will add that I have found some crimps must be made in the vehicle 
sometimes. The swivel head on the revolver did help with that. I bought 
my crimper because the hammer requires a vice and is slow and I wasn't 
sure I could be consistent enough. The bolt cutters are large. The hex 
creates some sharp points were the fitting may fail, but does provide 
good coverage. All in All I am really glad I have bought it. I may not 
do a hundred per year, put I did close to that in one conversion.

24 batteries is 48 crimps.
motor is 4
controller is 4,
front pack disconnect is 4
rear pack disconnect is 4
Circuit breaker is 4

Redo when replacement batteries posts moved.
redo when I screwed one or two up.

Friends battery cables.

Probably one last point, I did all the cables on a sat morning, less 
than 4 hours.


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Thos True wrote:
> 
> > If cost is an issue, as it is for most of us, I
> > would recommend doing a purchase in a group or club co-op effort
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been real happy with the ratchet type
http://www.evsource.com/tls_cabling_tools.php. Well worth the extra money.

Barry Oppenheim
New Hope, Pa
www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The one that EV source sells in a diamond rather than a hex. Is the 
hex a better crimp?



> Barry Oppenheim wrote:
> 
> > I've been real happy with the ratchet type
> > http://www.evsource.com/tls_cabling_tools.php. Well worth the extra
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Since I haven't used a hex crimper I can't answer. I do know that these
crimps are solid (double crimp on 2-0 lugs). With the lug in vise I can't
pull the wire out with the weight of my 200lb body pulling on the wire.

Barry

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On Behalf
Of Roger Heuckeroth
Sent: Monday, March 23, 2009 12:17 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] The Best Crimping Tool


The one that EV source sells in a diamond rather than a hex. Is the
hex a better crimp?



> Barry Oppenheim wrote:
> 
> > I've been real happy with the ratchet type
> > http://www.evsource.com/tls_cabling_tools.php. Well worth the extra
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can someone who has a hex head crimper post the dimensions of the hex from
side to side across the center (not vertex to vertex) for the 4/0 and 2/0
sizes? I'm making a bolt cutter model and would appreciate the info.

Thanks in advance,

John Nicholson



Chip Gribben wrote:
> 
> Hi Roger,
> 
> I invested in a Quick Cable Hex crimper. It has several dies built in 
> the head, color coded to match the different size lugs.
> 
> It has long handles for easy leverage. The hex crimper gets your 
> cables crimped evenly all around. I do two crimps per lug.
> 
> It does have a die for 4/0 which is marked Grey 25.
> 
> Quick Cable makes at least three models that I recall. There is the 
> big one, a smaller one and the bench mount version.
> 
> This is a shameless plug for QuickCable since they have been a big 
> NEDRA supporter and quite a few of our racers use them. And I can 
> stand by their tools.
> 
> Chip
> 
>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >
> >> Message: 15
> >> Date: Sun, 22 Mar 2009 19:41:22 -0400
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeff Major wrote:
> 
> >
> > You start with a round barrel and smash it down with the copper
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've used both a hammer crimper (from KTA or EA) and the ratchet crimper 
sold by EV Source. Both have provided dozens of solid 2/0 and 4/0 crimps, 
with only one of each style failing the "pull test" - hooking the lug over 
a large nail and pulling down/leaning back on the cable.

The ratchet crimper is faster and definitely helps if you need to make any 
crimps inside the vehicle. It's also handy for crimping 6GA lugs for 
battery and DC/DC wiring.

Hammer crimper fun:

I managed to make a crimp in the trunk of my car by building up a base of 
concrete block and steel plate. Not fun!

I tried building a small metal frame around the hammer crimper and using a 
hydraulic jack to make the crimp. My frame wasn't strong enough and 
deformed...

A large "regular" hammer works just as well as a short 5 pound sledge. The 
extra speed of the hammer makes up for the smaller mass of the head. In 
both cases I usually beat the crimper until the plunger no longer moves, 
which ends up being slightly past the depth mark engraved on the side.

FWIW, the local battery shop uses a hammer crimper. The local stereo store 
uses a ratchet.

-Adrian



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > I have checked the archives on this subject and found some conflicting
> > advice. So, I figure I'd ask all ye experts out there again.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmm... reading this thread again year after year makes me wonder if
it would be good idea to start organizing this information to a single
webiste/portal.

Does someone already have nearly complete EV owners handbook which
offers positive and negative sides of all the ways you can crimp,
mount and destroy ?

I would like to start translating (to Finnish) and showing it all on
our EV community site but hardly have time to make and document ALL
the ways you can go. Thou.. that would be awesome..

-Jukka

2009/3/24 Adrian DeLeon <[email protected]>:
> I've used both a hammer crimper (from KTA or EA) and the ratchet crimper
> sold by EV Source. Both have provided dozens of solid 2/0 and 4/0 crimps,
> with only one of each style failing the "pull test" - hooking the lug over
> a large nail and pulling down/leaning back on the cable.
>
> The ratchet crimper is faster and definitely helps if you need to make any
> crimps inside the vehicle. It's also handy for crimping 6GA lugs for
> battery and DC/DC wiring.
>
> Hammer crimper fun:
>
> I managed to make a crimp in the trunk of my car by building up a base of
> concrete block and steel plate. Not fun!
>
> I tried building a small metal frame around the hammer crimper and using a
> hydraulic jack to make the crimp. My frame wasn't strong enough and
> deformed...
>
> A large "regular" hammer works just as well as a short 5 pound sledge. The
> extra speed of the hammer makes up for the smaller mass of the head. In
> both cases I usually beat the crimper until the plunger no longer moves,
> which ends up being slightly past the depth mark engraved on the side.
>
> FWIW, the local battery shop uses a hammer crimper. The local stereo store
> uses a ratchet.
>
> -Adrian
>
>


> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> >> I have checked the archives on this subject and found some conflicting
> >> advice. So, I figure I'd ask all ye experts out there again.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Tue, Mar 24, 2009 at 06:05:53PM +0200, Jukka J?rvinen wrote:
> Hmmm... reading this thread again year after year makes me wonder if
> it would be good idea to start organizing this information to a single
> webiste/portal.
> 
> Does someone already have nearly complete EV owners handbook which
> offers positive and negative sides of all the ways you can crimp,
> mount and destroy ?
> 
> I would like to start translating (to Finnish) and showing it all on
> our EV community site but hardly have time to make and document ALL
> the ways you can go. Thou.. that would be awesome..

A wiki on evdl.org would allow for the distribution of pain of 
organizing and entering the information. Who is the host for evdl.org? 
I would be surprised if it were not simple to install a wiki.

-- 
Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 465 days 6 hours 49 minutes

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

2009/3/24 Willie McKemie <[email protected]>:
> On Tue, Mar 24, 2009 at 06:05:53PM +0200, Jukka J?rvinen wrote:
>> Hmmm... reading this thread again year after year makes me wonder if
>> it would be good idea to start organizing this information to a single
>> webiste/portal.
>>
>> Does someone already have nearly complete EV owners handbook which
>> offers positive and negative sides of all the ways you can crimp,
>> mount and destroy ?
>>
>> I would like to start translating (to Finnish) and showing it all on
>> our EV community site but hardly have time to make and document ALL
>> the ways you can go. Thou.. that would be awesome..
>
> A wiki on evdl.org would allow for the distribution of pain of
> organizing and entering the information. Who is the host for evdl.org?
> I would be surprised if it were not simple to install a wiki.

Now that would be something !

We could use also : http://ecars-now.wikidot.com/

-Jukka



> --
> Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
> http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
> Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 465 days 6 hours 49 minutes
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> A wiki on evdl.org would allow for the distribution of pain of
> organizing and entering the information.......
> I would be surprised if it were not simple to install a wiki.

I have been quite pleased with pmwiki, not too fancy, not too hard.
My one "hosting customer" has done some nice things with it,
with minimal help from me.
(I'm not a web guy; more a middleware guy 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought this hydraulic one from ZEVA in Australia, and love it:
https://www.zeva.com.au/trading_post.php?id=27

I used it for all my 2/0 cable crimping, with fantastic results. You cannot
beat the price either.
Hopefully this can address your 4/0 needs...

Good luck,
Rob





> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> > I have checked the archives on this subject and found some conflicting
> > advice. So, I figure I'd ask all ye experts out there again.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I see it has 8 dies that come with the set. Can you tell me the gauge 
sizes that are included? Are they metric?



> Rob Trahms wrote:
> 
> >
> > I bought this hydraulic one from ZEVA in Australia, and love it:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 24 Mar 2009 at 18:05, Jukka J=E4rvinen wrote:
> 
> > Hmmm... reading this thread again year after year makes me wonder if
> > it would be good idea to start organizing this information to a single
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> >>
>
>Mike,
>
>Does the one that EA carries create a Hex, a U or just a dimple?
>
>Roger

Sorry about the delay in getting back to you with
the info on our hammer crimper but we were sold out and our re-order
to get here.
The anvil of the crimper has 45 degree V shaped sides that form the 
bottom of the lug. the hammer has a 1/4" square tip which leaves a 
square dimple on the top of the lug barrel. It will accommodate 4/0 lugs.
hope this helps.






Mike Brown
Electro Automotive, POB 1113, Felton, CA 95018-1113 Phone 831-429-1989
http://www.electroauto.com email [email protected]
Electric Car Conversion Kits * Components * Books * Videos * Since 1979



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The issue is not having a wiki but having those who are building take =

some time to make a visual and a little write on particular issues =

they have been working on. That way no one needs to hunt and peck =

through years of archives to maybe find the bits of info they really =

need. There is really no need to have to spend weeks searching through =

the years of archives. If the folks here are really wanting to spread =

the information to allow more folks to build these things then those =

who are building need to take the time to get involved. This is how =

things grow and mature. If it is kept as it is then everyone will have =

to reinvent the wheel sort of and that is such a waste of time. I make =

a vid on the merits of using a hammer crimp and host it on my own =

private server. It is available for everyone but it is not in plain =

sight of everyone to view. That is a shame. With all the good =

information out there we really need to have these bits of information =

cataloged in one main place for all new and old alike to check out. We =

each need to get involved and if not then why bother even letting =

others know that you can convert to electric.


Pete : )





> Evan Tuer wrote:
> 
> > On Wed, Mar 25, 2009 at 5:47 AM, EVDL Administrator =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For the crimp issue we need you guys that use the hex and other kinds =

to do a show and tell so others can see for them selves and so others =

can make a real good informed decision. The more the better. I can =

host stuff on my server and I'd be more than happy to do so.

Pete






> Evan Tuer wrote:
> 
> > On Wed, Mar 25, 2009 at 5:47 AM, EVDL Administrator =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The issue is not having a wiki but having those who are building take
> > some time to make a visual and a little write on particular issues
> > they have been working on. That way no one needs to hunt and peck
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com seems to be doing a better than average job.

Disclaimer: I do not stand to financially profit from the success of failur=
e of http://www.diyelectriccar.com.



________________________________
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 25, 2009 10:26:30 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] The Best Crimping Tool

The issue is not having a wiki but having those who are building take =

some time to make a visual and a little write on particular issues =

they have been working on. That way no one needs to hunt and peck =

through years of archives to maybe find the bits of info they really =

need. There is really no need to have to spend weeks searching through =

the years of archives. If the folks here are really wanting to spread =

the information to allow more folks to build these things then those =

who are building need to take the time to get involved. This is how =

things grow and mature. If it is kept as it is then everyone will have =

to reinvent the wheel sort of and that is such a waste of time. I make =

a vid on the merits of using a hammer crimp and host it on my own =

private server. It is available for everyone but it is not in plain =

sight of everyone to view. That is a shame. With all the good =

information out there we really need to have these bits of information =

cataloged in one main place for all new and old alike to check out. We =

each need to get involved and if not then why bother even letting =

others know that you can convert to electric.


Pete : )





> Evan Tuer wrote:
> 
> > On Wed, Mar 25, 2009 at 5:47 AM, EVDL Administrator =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I'm going to buy the hydraulic crimper from Zeva. It does 
crimps from 8 up to 4/0 gauge with a hexagonal die and 12 tons of 
force. The price is very reasonable at under $70 US. Does any one 
else want one? We could save on shipping by ordering at the same time.



> Rob Trahms wrote:
> 
> >
> > I bought this hydraulic one from ZEVA in Australia, and love it:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dave;

Whenever I want to search the EVDL Archive I go to google.com type in
the search block

my search term EVDL site:nabble.com

for example see this link;
http://www.google.com/search?hl=3Den&q=3DEVDL+crimping+tool+site:nabble.com

which came from the search : EVDL crimping tool site:nabble.com

If you don't put in EVDL, then you will get results from other sites
that nabble hosts.

for really old stuff try searching with site:repp.org


Stay Charged!
Hump



> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> > If you are talking about using Nabble to search the archives, it didn't w=
> ork
> > for me. The sign up requires you to enter a string of numbers and letters=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am interested. There does not seem to be a North American distributor for
this Chinese product, but I am not sure how we can save on shipping if we
ship bulk from Oz and then have to ship again to distribute in North
America. Have you gotten a shipping quotation? Are there any duties to be
paid?

I have purchased some robot speed controllers from Oz before and was
surprised how reasonable and quick the shipping was.

Stephen Chapman
http://www.evalbum.com/2502 


Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> I think I'm going to buy the hydraulic crimper from Zeva. It does 
> crimps from 8 up to 4/0 gauge with a hexagonal die and 12 tons of 
> force. The price is very reasonable at under $70 US. Does any one 
> else want one? We could save on shipping by ordering at the same time.
> 
>


> Rob Trahms wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> I bought this hydraulic one from ZEVA in Australia, and love it:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.haritech.com/crimp.htm



> nicklogan <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Thanks. I plan on splitting a socket to put on the bolt cutter so it looks
> > like I can make a 7/16 or 11 mm work for 2/0 and use a 14 mm for 4/0. I'll
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's a metric crimper and I thought I read on this list somewhere that 
you should not use US sized cables/lugs with a metric crimper?

- SteveS

Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> I think I'm going to buy the hydraulic crimper from Zeva. It does 
> crimps from 8 up to 4/0 gauge with a hexagonal die and 12 tons of 
> force. The price is very reasonable at under $70 US. Does any one 
> else want one? We could save on shipping by ordering at the same time.
>
>


> Rob Trahms wrote:
> >
> >
> >> I bought this hydraulic one from ZEVA in Australia, and love it:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The last I knew, wire sizing has been universal (AWG 6, AWG 00, AWG 4/0),
The wire connection cares not if the hex size of the crimp is SAE or metric.
The size of the hole in the lug can make a difference, but not much, as long
as there is a very minmal amount of play around the stud.



> SteveS <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It's a metric crimper and I thought I read on this list somewhere that
> > you should not use US sized cables/lugs with a metric crimper?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's handy Tim. I added 'metric' and it the first hit brought up the 
message I remembered:

------
by Peter_VanDerWal 
<http://www.nabble.com/user/UserProfile.jtp?user=873786> Apr 03, 2008; 
05:37am :: Rate this Message: 
<http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-crimper-%2B-soldering--td16475970.html#> 
<http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-crimper-%2B-soldering--td16475970.html#> 
<http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-crimper-%2B-soldering--td16475970.html#> 
<http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-crimper-%2B-soldering--td16475970.html#> 
<http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-crimper-%2B-soldering--td16475970.html#> 
<http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-crimper-%2B-soldering--td16475970.html#> 
<http://www.nabble.com/Hammer-crimper-%2B-soldering--td16475970.html#>- 
Use ratings to moderate (? <http://www.nabble.com/help/Answer.jtp?id=16>)


Also be careful to get the right kind of crimper for your cables. I.e. if
you are using AWG cables and lugs, do NOT buy a *metric* cable crimper (die
sizes 10mm,16mm,25mm etc.)
------

Don't know how critical it is, but might be worth knowing.

- SteveS




> Tim Humphrey wrote:
> > Dave;
> >
> > Whenever I want to search the EVDL Archive I go to google.com type in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well it sounds all good and I have been here for well over a year and 
have yet to scratch the surface of useful threads with good howtos 
included. ASCI just does not cut it for me but good video and writeups 
do. Many sites do actually give a place to put such information and I 
once again will site an excellent site that has so much good 
information one could actually start a business fixing TDI VW's. Print 
it out and follow the directions and there you have it. One excellent 
business that CAN do it RIGHT. tdiclub.com

I can do a search and find some info on specific subjects but to gleen 
real useful information is not quite so simple as you state. There is 
literally years of information and years of just talk intermingled 
with some real good solid information.

Why make everyone dig so damn hard.
You say it is all there but you only give a few links. Where then are 
all those nice vids and writeups on crimpers comparing the different 
models and how the crimps look both inside and out. Surly not in an 
area that is easy access. There would also be so much information that 
even in an organized form you'd have to search and hunt. You also fail 
to realize that new folks have no clue what to search for or ask. Give 
a list of what there is an what you need is a real good start. Telling 
someone they must dig and actually know what to ask is real bad. I had 
no clue and actually got some good advice but in the end I figured it 
out and built an EV.

Actually I don't think I ask enough of those before me. If you are not 
willing then why bother like I said earlier.

Is this not a forum to help others do the same?

I learned and taught and showed and enjoyed the time spent doing that. 
No real big time waster out of my busy life either. I am more than 
glad to help and show.

Yup DIY has a much better catalog of howto's and information that you 
don't have to did so deep to find. It could be better but it is far 
better than here. I know there is some here but much is still old and 
nothing has been updated for a long time.

If you actually have site like some are asking for then why not let it 
be known?

Do you really think all new folks who are serious or just needing some 
answers really know what to ask or for that matter what to search?

For you it took 20 seconds to find a few items but YOU know what to 
search for to get that information. Many do not. I did not.

Lets get with it or be left in behind.


Pete : )

PS I am grateful for the information I have received from all you 
here. Don't get me wrong, I do like this site.




> Evan Tuer wrote:
> 
> > On Wed, Mar 25, 2009 at 4:26 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> The issue is not having a wiki but having those who are building take
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger,
Please contact me off list about ordering the hydraulic crimper.
Thanks,
Tom Coddington

Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> I think I'm going to buy the hydraulic crimper from Zeva. It does 
> crimps from 8 up to 4/0 gauge with a hexagonal die and 12 tons of 
> force. The price is very reasonable at under $70 US. Does any one 
> else want one? We could save on shipping by ordering at the same time.
>
>


> Rob Trahms wrote:
> >
> >
> >> I bought this hydraulic one from ZEVA in Australia, and love it:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Hi all,
>
> I figured I should reply here to save people enquiring 
>
> I certainly can and have sent these to the US, but they're awfully 
> heavy (11lbs for the 12 tonner!) so shipping isn't cheap. Australia 
> Post are quoting ~US$69 by air mail or ~US$42 by sea for one of the 12 
> tonne tools. AusPost have a 20kg (44lb) limit so the most we could 
> group-ship is 3 units, and it looks like savings aren't huge.. US$168 
> by air ($56ea) or US$97 by sea ($32ea).
>
> If anyone knows cheaper ways to send heavy things internationally, I'm 
> all ears!
>
> Regarding AWG to metric conversion, the dies are metric but there's 
> enough of them that you can usually find a size that works well with 
> AWG sizes, e.g the nearest die down to ensure a good crimp. A 
> conversion table is at the bottom of this page: 
> http://www.zeva.com.au/tech.php?section=theory
>
> Ian Hooper
Awsome price.
Of course, with this style crimper, the outside diameter of the lug is 
actually the important part. So if needed, I can measure my dies and 
lugs used for 2/0 this weekend and we can see how close they match. They 
color code them, my 2/0 are orange stripe and the die has an orange dot. 
I have a lot of dies


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just to clarify, the prices quoted by Mr. Hooper below are for shipping, not
including the price of the crimper...
Stephen Chapman
http://www.evalbum.com/2502 




> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> >
> >> Hi all,
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It looks like the metric dies should work well with both 2/0 and 4/0 
by my calculations. The standard metric sizes and AWG sizes are very 
close. Its just like a 13mm socket will work on a 1/2" bolt and visa 
versa.



> Thos True wrote:
> 
> > The last I knew, wire sizing has been universal (AWG 6, AWG 00, AWG
> > 4/0),
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ian,

I'm going to look into other methods of shipments to see if we can 
make this make sense.

Thanks,
Roger



> Ian Hooper wrote:
> 
> > Hi all,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 25 Mar 2009 at 13:59, dave cover wrote:
> 
> > If you are talking about using Nabble to search the archives, it didn't work
> > for me. The sign up requires you to enter a string of numbers and letters to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 25 Mar 2009 at 22:20, [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Why make everyone dig so damn hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm actually ordering a bunch of the same crimpers that ZEVA carries 
direct from the manufacturer in China. It was way cheaper to ship 
them direct from China than from Oz. I'll offer them at cost to 
anyone on the list in US that's interested. The rest I'll sell on EBay.



> Evan Tuer wrote:
> 
> > On Thu, Mar 26, 2009 at 11:16 AM, Evan Tuer <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OK. For those that are interested. I ordered 20 of the same crimpers 
that ZEVA has on their website, and imported them from China direct 
from the manufacturer. When all was said and done with shipping, 
customs, wire payment fees, etc. it cost $1,346.91 to get them here. 
Can you believe the customs fees were more than the air freight from 
China! So, that is $67.35 each my cost.

Here's a link to the web page for this tool:

http://www.tpttools.com/en_products01.asp?id=10

And here's a link to some pictures I took of the actual product that 
came in:

http://gallery.me.com/rheuckeroth#100034

Anyone on the EVDL who wants one I will sell it to them for $67.35 (my 
cost) + $20 (flat rate anywhere in US). The $20 I figure will cover 
repackaging, shipping, and paypal fees. The remaining tools I'll 
place on Ebay, and hopefully make some profit to cover my trouble.

Let me know by private Email if your interested.
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you are talking about using Nabble to search the archives, it didn't work
for me. The sign up requires you to enter a string of numbers and letters to
protect against bad guys. Standard stuff, done it a dozen times for
different sites. But when I typed in the code, it wouldn't accept it. I
tried at least three times, to no avail. And the picture was not very
scrambled/distorted. There's no way I was entering the wrong values. If I
can't sign up, I can't search and it is useless. IIRC the search I could use
would only display a few matches and the page would not scroll. I could
never see more than half a dozen entries.

Is there another way to search the archive where you have access to the
whole archive?

Dave Cover



> Evan Tuer <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Wed, Mar 25, 2009 at 4:26 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > The issue is not having a wiki but having those who are building take
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Roger,

I was wondering if you had any of the tools available still. I would 
be interested in one.

Thanks,

-Jeremy



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > OK. For those that are interested. I ordered 20 of the same crimpers
> > that ZEVA has on their website, and imported them from China direct
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea, me to if you still have a few...

Bob Sisson
1993 Geo Metro Convertible Project
Gaithersburg MD

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jeremy Green
Sent: Saturday, May 02, 2009 1:00 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] The Best Crimping Tool

Hi Roger,

I was wondering if you had any of the tools available still. I would 
be interested in one.

Thanks,

-Jeremy



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > OK. For those that are interested. I ordered 20 of the same crimpers
> > that ZEVA has on their website, and imported them from China direct
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry they were all gone within the first few days.

Sent from my iPhone



> Jeremy Green <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Roger,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Go to www.harborfrieght.com and search crimper or 66150-0VGA. This appears
to be the same crimper with wire gage dies instead of metric dies. The
price is $49 before shipping/taxes. It is a new item and probably not in
the brick&mortar stores yet.
Stephen Chapman
www.evalbum.com/2502


Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> Sorry they were all gone within the first few days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
>


> Jeremy Green <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Hi Roger,
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just FYI. The model that Harbor Freight carries is the smaller 
version (YQK-70). It is 8 tons instead of 12 tons for the YYK-120 
that I imported and shared with the group. However, if you never 
intend to use anything bigger than 2/0 it should work fine.

Based on the results of some testing I did, I decided to use 4/0 
between the motor and the controller, so I needed the bigger crimper

It would be nice if we could get some AWG sized dies for those crimpers.



> enganear wrote:
> 
> >
> > Go to www.harborfrieght.com and search crimper or 66150-0VGA. This
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would imagine that the small one would be good enough for most EV 
conversions. Based on my experience with the YYK-120, I would highly 
recommend these for crimping EV connections. When you think about it, 
the cost is about the same as a hammer crimper.

I used my YYK-120 (that Roger so graciously bought in bulk for the 
group) yesterday and it is a very nice tool. It operates smoothly and 
makes a nice wide and uniform crimp. Since it is so compact, and 
takes so little force to operate, it is much easier and more 
practical for EV conversion type work than the "bolt cutter" style 
crimpers. The compactness and low handle force allows you to make 
crimps in tight spots right on the vehicle. You can't really do that 
with either a "bolt cutter" style crimper and definitely not with a 
hammer crimper.

Bill Dube'

At 12:15 PM 5/4/2009, you wrote:
>Just FYI. The model that Harbor Freight carries is the smaller
>version (YQK-70). It is 8 tons instead of 12 tons for the YYK-120
>that I imported and shared with the group. However, if you never
>intend to use anything bigger than 2/0 it should work fine.
>
>Based on the results of some testing I did, I decided to use 4/0
>between the motor and the controller, so I needed the bigger crimper
>
>It would be nice if we could get some AWG sized dies for those crimpers.
>
>


> enganear wrote:
> >
> > >
> > > Go to www.harborfrieght.com and search crimper or 66150-0VGA. This
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This does indeed look like the same tool. And at a great price! (I bought
one of the ones that Roger graciously made available.) Thanks for the tip
regarding Harbor Freight.

Tom



Go to www.harborfrieght.com and search crimper or 66150-0VGA. This appears
to be the same crimper with wire gage dies instead of metric dies. The
price is $49 before shipping/taxes. It is a new item and probably not in
the brick&mortar stores yet.
Stephen Chapman
www.evalbum.com/2502


-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/The-Best-Crimping-Tool-tp22652241p23376697.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi on mine i took no chance i hand crimped and and also filled with solder
. lonnie


> Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I have checked the archives on this subject and found some conflicting
> > advice. So, I figure I'd ask all ye experts out there again.
> ...


----------

